# Dzelži / Hardware >  Laptopa remonts

## Smailers

Chau,

case: uzleju laptopam (IBM T42) teeju un kompits "atsledzas" 

jautajums: kur varetu MEGINAT to saremontet, bet nevis klausities ieteikumus nomainit matesplati, kas maksa gandriz dargak ka jauns laptops bla ?
varetu dot individuali, saprotu ka nav nekadas garantijas.

Peace, Smailers

----------


## arnis

lielaakoties taados gadiijumos tikai klaviatuura izbeidzaas ... vismaz cik bijusi saskarsme ar kafijaam, kolaam, un citaadiem liidziigiem shkjidrumiem.

----------


## ansius

atkarīgs vai uz reiz kad uzlija atrāvi no špaņa un izrāvi baču. ja nē tad cerība maza, ar medicīnisko spirtu visu kur redzi ko aplietu vajag mazgāt, pēc tam kārtīgi nožāvēt un pamēģināt piešķilt. man paveicās izglābt HP portabli kam kakao (puika, ķēm tāds  ::  bērni...) tika uz mātes plates un ram ligzdas. nerunājot par klaviatūru, dienu nocīnījos un tagad iet. tikai bačas kontaktu gan paspēja biku sabeigt (apsūbēja) notīrīju, bet vienalga nedrošs kontakts, portabli tā teikt kratīt nedrīkst, izslēdzas.

----------

